# Spell Check



## dangerboy (22 Sep 2008)

Just out of curiosity is there any way to have the spell check detect British/Canadian spelling of words, for example it prefers the spelling of colour to be with out the u.  I know it is a minor thing but it just bugs me.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Sep 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity is there any way to have the spell check detect British/Canadian spelling of words, for example it prefers the spelling of colour to be with out the u.  I know it is a minor thing but it just bugs me.



We are at the mercy of the American programmers who developed the software for the program that runs the site.  Now had Mike used an application developed in the UK, we may be facing other problems, such as having to call an elevator a lift, a cigarette a fag, the toilet a loo, a car hood a bonnet, and things like that........ ;D


----------



## dangerboy (22 Sep 2008)

I figured it was something like that, just wanted to make sure that there was not a option to check or something easy that I had overlooked.  Well off to the loo then watch some more tele  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (23 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> a car hood a bonnet, and things like that........ ;D




I found out the hard way what a bonnet was. One morning at o-dark stupid, I was looking funny at my OJT instructor when he was referring the hood of the Sterling truck as a bonnet.  My Timmies didn't kick in just yet. 

Somehow now I refer to it as a bonnet too. Sounds more prettier I guess. Smart trucker.


----------



## Neill McKay (23 Sep 2008)

Do most browsers not provide their own live spell checker in text fields?  I haven't touched anything other than Firefox for quite a while, but it does and it can be set to Canadian English.


----------



## medaid (23 Sep 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> I found out the hard way what a bonnet was. One morning at o-dark stupid, I was looking funny at my OJT instructor when he was referring the hood of the Sterling truck as a bonnet.  My Timmies didn't kick in just yet.
> 
> Somehow now I refer to it as a bonnet too. Sounds more prettier I guess. Smart trucker.



Now start calling the truck a lorry and the trunk a boot and you're set  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Sep 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Now start calling the truck a lorry and the trunk a boot and you're set  ;D



Not to hijack, but......

How about an articulated lorry! Those bloody Poms, ha!

Here in Australia semi's are often referred to as prime movers, however Australia uses both the UK and US bastardization of the english language, plus the Australian slang  which in itself is a language of its own.  I tell ya Cobber, fair dinkum, these Pommy bastards better not come the raw prawn with me, or they'll be going for a row of shyte houses - struth!

Well, stone the bloody crows and starve the lizards, for I am flat out like a lizard drinking with too much hard yakka to comprehend. So chockers, no time to exercise the ferret, yet alone go for a Tom and Frank, ha!

Now, that's  Barry Crocker!

Translate that and discuss!

OWDU


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Sep 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity is there any way to have the spell check detect British/Canadian spelling of words, for example it prefers the spelling of colour to be with out the u.  I know it is a minor thing but it just bugs me.



Oy vey,

You are worried about our mother tongue here, but you speak gibberish when we are together....

When you back home?  I may be in Edmonton in the next couple of weeks, can you get your cheap as out to visit me there?

I will keep you posted, it may even be in Winnipeg, or Shilo, I will let you know.

dileas

tess


----------



## GAP (24 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Not to hijack, but......
> 
> How about an articulated lorry! Those bloody Poms, ha!
> 
> ...



Sheesh....sounds like a parrot that's been nibbling on exlax...... ;D


----------



## dapaterson (24 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> How about an articulated lorry! Those bloody Poms, ha!
> 
> Here in Australia semi's are often referred to as prime movers, however Australia uses both the UK and US bastardization of the english language, plus the Australian slang  which in itself is a language of its own.  I tell ya Cobber, fair dinkum, these Pommy bastards better not come the raw prawn with me, or they'll be going for a row of shyte houses - struth!
> 
> ...



I believe that translates as "My ancestors were all felons, and my parents were related before they were married."  Which, come to think of it, once translated into Latin, is Australia's national motto, no?   >


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Sep 2008)

Too right DAP, but remember I am a Saskatchewan lad, as for the others who were born here, you're 110% right!

We can agree to agree on that one, ha!

Wes


----------



## tankie (25 Sep 2008)

Since 3RTR (catchment area devon/dorset/somerset) amalgamated with the 2RTR(london/kent/surry/essex) my inbuilt tranlsator from english to canadian has been off kilter cause now it has to deal with cockney rhyming slang!  not good...going down the frog t get on the mario's and go for a cabbie!

arrrggghhhh


----------



## Yrys (29 Sep 2008)

Speaking of spell check, Mike, could you refresh  my memory about why it's in English only ?
I think you said it was a matter of software, but maybe things change since then  :-\ ?


Not badging here, just wishing  :brickwall: !
I don't know how most anglophones can read some francophones in French  :crybaby: ...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Sep 2008)

Sorry, I haven't had a chance to really check into that yet... I'll make sure it's on the list through.


----------



## Yrys (30 Sep 2008)

Thanks   !


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Mar 2009)

Yrys,

I believe we now have French spellchecking... Can you verify SVP?


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Mar 2009)

I know there's a bit of a crusade against people who can't spell like me but 3 times out of 5 when I try and use spell check it just doesn't work. The window opens but it's blank. Not sure if anyone else has this problem.


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Mar 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> I know there's a bit of a crusade against people who can't spell like me but 3 times out of 5 when I try and use spell check it just doesn't work. The window opens but it's blank. Not sure if anyone else has this problem.


Perhaps that's when you have no spelling mistakes?


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Mar 2009)

FrostyHazard said:
			
		

> Perhaps that's when you have no spelling mistakes?


HA!
I ALWAYS have spelling mistakes.
Just that sometimes it's like the spell checker won't even load up for me.


----------



## Journeyman (5 Mar 2009)

Man, your spelling must _really_ suck if it overwhelms the spell check.  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Mar 2009)

Blank? Does it have anything at all in it?


----------



## George Wallace (5 Mar 2009)

Mike

The colour combination is difficult to read.  The font and background in the box are hard to differentiate from each other.

In the "change to" window and corrections/spelling options window , only the highlighted word in the list of possible spellings is visible.  To view if there are any other spelling options, one has to "down arrow" through the list (if there is one).   Do we need special glasses for this......NVGs.....?


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Man, your spelling must _really_ suck if it overwhelms the spell check.  ;D



That's what I was thinking!

Mike, the window pop's up but fails to load. This on a gaming computer with a high speed connection.
Next time it happens I'll snap a screen shot.


----------

